# The Next IronMagazine Mr.Olympia



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Yea well, thats my goal anyway.

My challenge to Johnnny has turned into an all out IM bodybuilding competition, brininging out some of IM's biggest and baddest names.

My life is going to be EXTREMELY busy the next few weeks, as I am gettin my own little townhouse/apt, along with work, and the fact I live a million miles from home, but this competition is going to be my refuge, away from all the hustle of everyday life.

I will be doing things a bit differently during my program. My brother has convinced me to give his HIT routine a shot, and with the insane progress he has made in the past 2 years (and no illegal drugs of any kind may I add), I hope to be able to do similar and peak my condition by March 6th. 
I am using a similar routine to that of Ellington Darden's new HIT book.

The next two weeks I will be on a calorie restriced diet, as I will be trimming down my midsection and bf. I am currently ROUGHLY 13 percent bf, and by the end of the 14 days, would like to be in the 10 percent range. I will be on approximately 2,000 calories per day with my ratio being APPROX

225 grams of protein = 900 calories
200-225 grams of carbs =850-900 calories
25-40 grams of fat = 200-400 calories

I will be using a carb cycling program as such... Low, Very Low, High ..repeat...

Low Days = 200-225 grams of carbs (2000 cals or less)
Very Low= 100 grams of carbs (2000 cals or less)
High = As many as I want of healthy carbs 

My workout schedule we be as follows....

The first two weeks:

Workout A- (Push)

Squat/Leg Press(alternate) 1 set to failure
Bench Press 1 set to failure
Shoulder Press 1 set to failure
Dips 1 set to failure
C-G Bench Press 1 set to failure
Calvs Standing 1 set to failure


Workout B-(Push)

Leg Extensions (superset with)
Leg Press

DB Flys (SS with)
Bench Press(SS)

Side Laterals (SS)
DB Press

Dips (cont doing neg only) (SS)
Tricep Pushdown

Calvs standing (SS)
Leg Press 



Workout C-Pull

Deadlift 1 set to F 
Barbell Rows 1 set to failure
Pull-ups 1 set to failure
Hamstring Curls 1 set to failure
Bicep Curls 1 set to failure
Abs/Forearms

Workout D-Pull

Pullover Machine (slow negative, cont doing neg only) (SS)
Chinups (cont until neg only)

Stiff-leg deadlifts

Bicep Curls (SS)
Chinup (negative ONLY)

Wrist Curl with BB (SS)
Finger Curl with BB

Abs Crunches (SS)
Pull Down Ab Crunches


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2004)

That is your plan?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

That is my 2 week kick start to get rid of some of the flab I've put on the past 3 months sitting in a damn patrol car 5 days a week. The 2,000 calories per day will last the first 14 days. This is After that, I will begin my regular routine.

Between 3,600-4000 cals per day for 4 weeks thereafter. 

1 gram of protein per lb of BW.

Approx 2-3 grams of carbs per lb of bw. Starting at around 300 grams per day, and bumping 30-50 grams per week until I begin to smooth.

Fats will be in the 50-75 gram total range, mostly from EFA's and I will (budget be willing) be investing in some Sesathin.

I'm using a plan similar to my brothers (check Duncans Donuts HIT thread in the journal section). 

His split is similar to that of Mentzer's in Heavy Duty.
Day 1 Legs
Day 2 Chest/Back
Day 3 Shoulders/Arms

Reps are between 6-10 for upper body, positive failure. 12-15 for leg exercises.

Rest is usually 3 days between workouts, unless on a PS cycle, then usually it gets bumped to every 48 hours.

He has been beggin me to give HIT a run for over a year now. Mike was a Type 1 Diabetic since 9 years old and battled weight problems all throughout childhood and highschool. He did normal HVT for his senior year and lost some weight, but made very little progress muscle wise. When he read into HIT and its philosophies, he gave it a shot, and hasnt looked back since. His numbers are so impressive, and his progress absolutely blows away anyone I know. I've been hesitant to try it, but I figure I have nothing to lose at all by giving it an 18 week shot. It turned him into a beast. Hopefully, it will have a simliar effect on me 

BTW... I tried your TP-PT for 8 weeks and got some pretty damn good results, BUT the volume bracket absolutely KICKED MY ASS INTO SUBMISSION.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 31, 2004)

Stats:

6'3 
216 lbs

Chest: 48 1/2
Arm: 17 
Waist 36
Thigh: 27


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2004)

Good luck to ya, I'll be monitoring this competition.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 31, 2004)

If he does it right he'll be enormously succesful


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 1, 2004)

Today's workout kicked my rear.

Going to complete failure is really taxing on the entire body.

Squats 305 x 8
Bench 235 x 8
Dips (weighted with a 45lb plate) 7 positive reps, 4 pure negatives
Shoulder Press 185 x 8

Pull Workout will be on Tuesday... Then I begin my regular routine

Chest/Back
Legs
Shoulders Arms


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm gonna give you a run for your money Big D! Or at least I'll have fun trying!  

 Looks like you're gonna whoop ass.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey, good luck in here. I'll be following along and trying to give bad, oops, I mean good advice when I can


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2004)

Good Luck Camaro!!   Are you going to post your diet (meals)????


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> That is your plan?



In case you missed it, that was good 'ole trash talk.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 1, 2004)

> In case you missed it, that was good 'ole trash talk.



You call THAT trash talk?

Lemme show ya how its done Pops...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL

someone needs to learn a thing or two about trash talk


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm going to mop the floor with my Westside mop.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> someone needs to learn a thing or two about trash talk



You think?  I used four words.  With four words, I caused him to reread his post, probably twice, rethink his plan, probably more than twice, and than write a long ass post, justifying his actions, all the while wondering if he truly believed what he was writing.

Trash talk.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Nov 1, 2004)

haha, and it's on folks!


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 1, 2004)

A succinct query will not throw off those who are knowledgeable and confident in that which they endeavor upon.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> A succinct query will not throw off those who are knowledgeable and confident in that which they endeavor upon.



You made two false assumptions in that statement.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 1, 2004)

Let me rephrase, then: my bro knows his shit so the best way to get under his skin is with a knife.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

Traveled back to Eureka today. Pretty exhuasted but ate well and will be getting a good 8 hours rest tonight.

I'll get more into this when I get my situation settled in the next few days. Im buyin a small townhome with my brother as an investment and have to handle all the paperwork and details alone and with very little income. Not to mention work/school and training. I am getting exhausted thinking about it.



I miss home,family, friends and my fiancee terribly. I could be making almost double what I am now back home, and am risking everything for this job. (It pays next to nothing as of now, literally) Some days I feel like wont make it. Money is tight, the new place needs work, WORK is still a learning process and there are no guarantees for the future.

Guess this is my introduction to the real world. Is the risk worth the reward?
Guess I will find out.

Night.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> With four words, I caused him to reread his post



I was tryin to help a brotha out. I figured you were tryin to figure out a program that actually worked, so I gave ya a PEAK at mine.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 2, 2004)

Weak.


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 2, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Traveled back to Eureka today. Pretty exhuasted but ate well and will be getting a good 8 hours rest tonight.
> 
> I'll get more into this when I get my situation settled in the next few days. Im buyin a small townhome with my brother as an investment and have to handle all the paperwork and details alone and with very little income. Not to mention work/school and training. I am getting exhausted thinking about it.
> 
> ...


  It does sound like a rough time for ya. If I could give you a hug right now (not that it would fix anything!), I would  Have faith and work hard, that's all I can say. The real world's got nothin' on you. You'll be better than great.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 2, 2004)

> Weak.



You liked that.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 2, 2004)

Shouldn't you (and the others) be posting 'before' pics?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you (and the others) be posting 'before' pics?



Yeah ??   What ^^  he said ??


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Shouldn't you (and the others) be posting 'before' pics?


Before pics?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Before pics?



pics that show what you look like before your transformation.  

Camaro's been bsuy ramping everyone up, but we'd like to see what the _winner_ looked like prior to his amazing transformation.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

Gimme a few days to get my new cam setup... my old one doesnt take still photos for some reason.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

so your goal is what in this comp (that you're going to win)?
gain weight? lose weight?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

My goal is to go into March looking the absolute best overall shape (bodybuilding wise) of my entire life.

I have the next 17 or so weeks planned to where I should peak around the first of March. Cant give away too much though. Dont want the other to steal my ideas 

Why not enter the contest NT?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

I have nothing I want or need to change physically ... that, and I don't have the patience to keep a log


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

I all honestly ... I'm not like most guys here.  I have no desire to become as big as I can.  I am here mainly for the chit chat and to pick up a few pointers on diet/training every once in a while.  Coming from a boxing background, I like to stay nimble so that the odd time I do go down to the gym and strap on the gloves, the ole man can still lay a beating on the overconfident young bucks. 

Being almost 40, I just have to look better than the rest of the old guys around here... and so far, that's not real hard to do.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 3, 2004)

LOL


If thats your pic bud, you look damn good for being about 40.

In a rugged, non-homosexual kinda way of course.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

thanks Camaro ... that's me being me while camping.  Always the ham. 

.... and *it's* almost 40 (turned 38 this year)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I all honestly ... I'm not like most guys here.  I have no desire to become as big as I can.  I am here mainly for the chit chat and to pick up a few pointers on diet/training every once in a while.  Coming from a boxing background, I like to stay nimble so that the odd time I do go down to the gym and strap on the gloves, the ole man can still lay a beating on the overconfident young bucks.
> 
> Being almost 40, I just have to look better than the rest of the old guys around here... and so far, that's not real hard to do.



     Good words NT!!!


----------

